
Ask HN: “CoffeeScript for Go”? - meowface
1. Is there anything out there that provides a &quot;syntax-sugary&quot; language very similar to Go which compiles to Go, kind of like CoffeeScript for JavaScript?<p>2. Would any Go developers be interested in using such a language?<p>I&#x27;ve always thought it could be a cool idea and is something I personally wanted. I&#x27;ve been considering hacking together something like this, but I&#x27;d have even more incentive if others were interested.<p>I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;d do away with braces and use significant whitespace like CoffeeScript does. Rather, just provide sugar for many common operations, probably with a Python or Ruby feel. Things like negative indices, something to reduce repetition for the most common cases of error handling, and one-line anonymous function shorthand.<p>Obviously this conflicts a bit with Go&#x27;s fundamental principles of simplicity, but I&#x27;m wondering who would consider it a worthy tradeoff and use such a language.
======
im_dario
As far as I know, Agora is kind of what you are looking for:
[https://github.com/PuerkitoBio/agora](https://github.com/PuerkitoBio/agora)

~~~
meowface
This looks like a really cool project, but is not quite what I'm looking for.
It adds some good new features, but also kind of seems to cripple Go a bit? No
goroutines, no channels no multiple return values, no slices, no maps, not
even optional static typing.

